# Anti static/frizz hairbrush



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried a brush like that ? I was reading a magazine and they were mentioning this new brush by Braun.







It uses the same ion technology they have on their straighteners. Basically on the handle you press a button that diffuses negative ions on your hair while you're brushing it, and that's supposed to keep your hair from frizzing and to help with static.

I'm very interested in this brush as i meet these problems quite often (as i'm sure a lot of women), but it's a bit expensive for a brush, so i'd like an opinion first.

Here's the info i found on their website :

Quote:
*Instant Shine at the push of a button: Braun Satin Hairâ„¢ 7 Brush*
The revolutionary new beauty tool from Braun

The Satin Hairâ„¢ 7 Brush with unique IONTEC is Braunâ€™s latest addition to its range of IONTEC appliances and is a new innovation in the world of hair care.

Braunâ€™s leading-edge scientists have just developed the perfect product for facing the daily challenge of women, wanting to look their best all the times.

The Satin Hairâ„¢ 7 Brush is designed to bring both incredible instant shine and smoothness to the hair, with each and every brush stroke, anytime and anywhere â€“ just at the push of a button. It is easy to use, 100% portable, stylish and comes with all the additional frizz fighting and protecting benefits of Braun IONTEC.

You can instantly see and feel the difference as your hair will become shiny, glossy and smooth.

Source


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not sure I agree everything stated.

It may be an overpriced brush - you can get shiny, glossy, smooth hair from using a $10 boar's hair bristle brush.

I like silicon serums for controlling frizz.

For fly aways (which aren't my problem) I've heard that rubbing one's hair with a dryer sheet is quite affective.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought a paddle brush that has ceramic at the edges... it was supposed to release ions and prevent frizz. I never noticed the difference, its just a brush. I use antifrizz serum. Gimmick!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol ! Thanks guys, i do have a heat protectant full of silicon, i guess i'll stick to that. Wished i could try that brush for free



.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 27, 2010)

I found this from the Dermatology Blog. Maybe it has some good info:

*What Causes Fly-away Hair and How Do You Stop It?*

What makes a hair day a really bad hair day? Static electricity. What causes it and how can you stop it?

As a kid, during the winter, I would love to shuffle my feet across the carpeted living room and wait for my little brothers’ to come by. When they came around the corner — Zap!– I’d touch them, and a jolt of electricity would snap from my finger to their arms. It is this same static electricity that causes hair to float away or to resist your styling like it has a mind of its own. What causes this static buildup, and what can you do to prevent it?

Static is when you (or your clothes) become charged. That is, they develop a net positive or negative charge. Scuffing your feet across the rug causes you to accumulate negative charges from it. During the winter the air is dry. This acts as an insulator, helping you keep charged. When you touch something that is not charged, the negative charges jump from you to the object, causing a spark.

When you comb your hair, the negative charges move from your hair to the plastic comb or brush. This leaves your hair positively charged and the brush negatively charged. Because all of your hairs have a positive charge, they repel each other, flying away. This can also be seen when kids slide down a plastic playground slide. Their hair loses negative charges and becomes positively charged. The hairs repel each other and the stand on end.

A common reason for y0ur hair to be susceptible is that it becomes dried out. This happens when your hair is washed excessively or treated with hair color or straighteners. All of these strip the natural oil off your hair. In particular, 18-methyl eicosanoic acid (18-MEC) is a natural oil that your hair follicles secrete to protect the hair. Once 18-MEC is stripped off your hair, it cannot be replaced for the lifetime of that hair (which can be years for women or men with long hair).

To prevent this, try to minimize chemical treatments to your hair. Do not scrub your hair daily with oil-stripping, sudsy shampoos. Keeping the natural oils on your hair prevents the buildup of static charge and can prevent fly-away hair, even after taking off that wool hat you had on all day at the ski slopes.

Other tips to prevent fly-away hair in the winter include the following:

Apply a conditioner to your hair after every wash.

Use an ion hair dryer: there are no good studies to show that these work, but they might help add negative ions to your hair, preventing the positive charge fly-away.

Wipe your hair with a fabric softener. They are designed to neturalize static buildup and can instantly counter a charge buildup before your hair begins flying away from your head.

Source: http://thedermblog.com/2009/03/06/wh...p-it/#more-838


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2010)

That is helpful ! I tried just applying my heat protectant, and it worked well against the rain and humidity. I'll see how it works during winter.


----------

